# Velocidad de grabacion baja en DVD con K3B

## diegoto

Que tal gente, tengo un problemita, cuando quiero grabar un DVD de 16x este me lo graba en 2x. Mi grabadora es una LG 4183 que graba en 16x.

Esto me lo hace en todos los DVD virgenes, desde marcas como SOny hasta Verbatim

Saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Que version de K3b tenes?

----------

## diegoto

```

localhost ~ # k3b --version

Qt: 3.3.8

KDE: 3.5.5

K3b: 0.12.17
```

----------

## diegoto

Actualice a la version 1.0.1 y me hace lo mismo. EL DMA de la lectora esta activado. Sigo sin poder grabar a mas de 2x

```

localhost ~ # hdparm /dev/hdf

/dev/hdf:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

----------

## i92guboj

Intenta pegar la salida de dmesg entera en algún sitio, por si viera algo raro.

----------

## diegoto

Les dejo mis dmesg.

http://www.brokenbox.com.ar/kernel.txt

----------

## i92guboj

No veo nada que sea obvio. Has probado a usar cdrecord directamente desde línea de comandos a ver si puede grabar más ràpido? Lo más probable es que el problema no esté en k3b... aunque ahora mismo no se me ocurren muchas ideas. Es un problema raro. Lo más normal si hay problemas sería que no andara o que se desbordara el buffer.

----------

## diegoto

No se si as utilizado K3B pero al momento de grabar hay una opcion, la velocidad de grabacion y hay un iconito que comprueba a que velocidad puede grabar el DVD virgen y cuando haglo el click, me da la opcion de 2x y ningun mas!

Ahora que recuerdo antes eh grabado en 16x.

----------

## ekz

Y si renombras el directorio de las configuraciones?

yo lo tengo en ~/.kde/share/apps/k3b creo que es ese  :Confused: 

SAludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> No se si as utilizado K3B pero al momento de grabar hay una opcion, la velocidad de grabacion y hay un iconito que comprueba a que velocidad puede grabar el DVD virgen y cuando haglo el click, me da la opcion de 2x y ningun mas!
> 
> Ahora que recuerdo antes eh grabado en 16x.

 

Si, lo uso frecuentemente. Pero intento determinar si el problema está en k3b o en cdrecord (k3b es solo un frontend, así que esto es lo más probable). Quizás el problema no esté en la versión de k3b sino en cdrecord o dvd+rw-tools.

----------

## Neodraco

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> No se si as utilizado K3B pero al momento de grabar hay una opcion, la velocidad de grabacion y hay un iconito que comprueba a que velocidad puede grabar el DVD virgen y cuando haglo el click, me da la opcion de 2x y ningun mas!
> 
> Ahora que recuerdo antes eh grabado en 16x.

 

Ese botón lo que hace es leer la velocidad máxima de grabación permitida por el medio. ¿Has probado dvds de otra marca?

----------

## diegoto

Al final no solucione nada, sigo con el problema, me tomo dos DVD y pude grabarlos a mayor velocidad. Pero ahora no puedo grabar a mas de 2x No se que pasa es todo muy loco, y cambie de marca de DVD virgen pero me hace lo mismo.

----------

